# Apricot Ginger BBQ sauce



## jeoberg (Jun 1, 2013)

Before smoking my chicken legs and thighs today, I decided to go with a sweet spice flavor through the whole process.  This included Chinese 5 spice in the brine and ginger in the rub.  I started making my mother's BBQ sauce, but in mid-stream, I went in a different direction.  I enjoyed the results immensely.  I enjoyed it so much, I decided to share.  Only one problem, I'm an experimental cook, and I used no exact measurements during the process. After the first three ingredients, everything is my best guess.  It will get you close, but I'm sure it won't be exact.  When I make it the next time, I'll refine my measurements and make notes here.  I will also do a variant on this to have more preserves and less or no brown sugar.  Like I said, I'm an experimental cook. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






1 15 oz can of tomato sauce

1/2 cup cider vinegar

1 cup brown sugar

3 tbs apricot preserves

1 tbs garlic powder

1 tbs onion powder

1 tbs dry ground ginger 

1/2 tsp ground cloves

1 tsp black pepper

1 tsp red pepper flakes

2 tbs soy sauce

1 tbs oyster sauce

Mix the first 3 ingredients over medium heat until sugar and preserves are dissolved. Add the rest of the ingredients and bring to a slow boil.  Then lower heat and let simmer for about 20 minutes.


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 1, 2013)

jeoberg, I make my sauce without measuring as well. I have tried to measure as I go and it messes me up. I think I need to weigh all the ingredients before and after and write down the recipe. Funny how it works that way but it does.


----------



## seenred (Jun 1, 2013)

That sounds really good!  Thanks for sharing, this goes on the to-do list.

Red


----------



## jeoberg (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok, I just made the BBQ sauce according to the recipe.   Close enough for horseshoes.   My daughters would be proud that I finally wrote a recipe down.  Next modification is to replace the brown sugar with the preserves.  I want more of the apricot flavor when I make pork chops.      
.













1371920748849.jpg



__ jeoberg
__ Jun 22, 2013


----------



## jeoberg (Jun 23, 2013)

Day two of having this sauce.  One day under refrigeration increased the spice level.  I was pleasantly surprised. The lady in my life, not so much, but then she isn't fond of spicy food at all.  Not quite jalepaneo heat.


----------



## dsgirard (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been looking for a sauce recipe to go with my "Hawaiian" ribs. There's ginger in my rub, pineapple juice in my brine, and pineapple slices garnishing the ribs. Gonna try this sauce recipe but replace the apricots w/ pineapple. Might reduce the heat a bit but it sounds delicious. Thanks!


----------



## jeoberg (Jul 25, 2013)

dsgirard said:


> I've been looking for a sauce recipe to go with my "Hawaiian" ribs. There's ginger in my rub, pineapple juice in my brine, and pineapple slices garnishing the ribs. Gonna try this sauce recipe but replace the apricots w/ pineapple. Might reduce the heat a bit but it sounds delicious. Thanks!


If you just replace the apricots with pineapple, it may make the sauce a bit tart. You may want to cut back on the vinegar and do some taste testing.  Sounds like a good modification. I may have to try something with pineapple.


----------



## dsgirard (Jul 25, 2013)

I consider myself an experimental cook as well. Some taste testing will definitely occur, and i might try to make some of my own pineapple preserves (and whatever else while I'm at it) for future use. For this batch however, cutting back on the vinegar sounds good, I may also add some sugar or honey. Should be a fun and interesting weekend.


----------

